# to make possible



## iloveklimt

Hello, what do you think about this?does it sound right?
"English is used as a _lingua franca_ to make possible the communication among non-English speaking countries"
Thanks.


----------



## Lebasi

Hi,

Without the Spanish original, perhaps, 

"English is a _lingua franca_ which facilitates communication among non-English speaking countries".

It's a guess though...

Lebasi


----------



## Polopino

iloveklimt said:


> Hello, what do you think about this?does it sound right?
> "English is used as a _lingua franca_ to make possible the communication among non-English speaking countries"
> Thanks.


Sí, suena perfectamente...pero creo que 'between' es mejor que 'among'.


----------



## NMChico24

aquí en EEUU, suena mejor decir "English is used as a lingua franca to make communication possible among non-English speaking countries.


----------



## AR0129

I agree with NMChico.

It sounds more natural that way.


----------



## iloveklimt

...y ahora que pongo?
Between o among?
Between se usa cuando hablas de dos cosas y among cuando hablas de más de dos, no?


----------



## NMChico24

En este caso, son completamente intercambiables.  Depende del gusto del hablante.


----------



## Polopino

iloveklimt said:


> ...y ahora que pongo?
> Between o among?
> Between se usa cuando hablas de dos cosas y among cuando hablas de más de dos, no?


Bueno, tienes razón, pero normalmente serán solo dos personas que quieran entenderse, ¿no?

Pero bien, gramáticalmente 'among' es más correcto, pero a mi oído 'between' suena mejor.


----------



## NMChico24

Probably yet another difference that divides two countries by a common language.  Here, among sounds better.  But like I said, it depends on the taste of the speaker.  I already know when I say "aluminum" instead of "aluminium" it grates on the ears of a brit.  Just part of being a yank I guess


----------



## Lebasi

Hello again, 
I still like " to facilitate communication"  much better than "to make the communication possible" Perhaps it is a question of styles.


----------



## NMChico24

"facilitate communication" is correct, but it sounds more "proper."  it all depends on your audience.


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> "facilitate communication" is correct, but it sounds more "proper." it all depends on your audience.


what do you mean when you say "proper"?


----------



## NMChico24

"to make the communication possible" is incorrect, by the way.  it's not unintelligible, but it sounds foreign.  too much of spanish syntax is carried over.  but "facilitate communication" is totally gramatically correct.


----------



## NMChico24

proper, formal, something you'd say in front of people of importance.  not something you'd say in everyday language.


----------



## NMChico24

formal quiere decir lo mismo en español que en el inglés


----------



## Polopino

NMChico24 said:


> Probably yet another difference that divides two countries by a common language. Here, among sounds better. But like I said, it depends on the taste of the speaker. I already know when I say "aluminum" instead of "aluminium" it grates on the ears of a brit. Just part of being a yank I guess




As Oscar Wilde quipped "We have really everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language".


----------



## AR0129

iloveklimt said:


> what do you mean when you say "proper"?


 
I think what he means is that it sounds much more formal. There are different levels of formality in English, as in Spanish.

*To facilitate communication* is probably the most formal

whereas *to make communication possible* is more neutral

When doing the translation, keep in mind the audience and the purpose of the document. Doing so will help you to decide if you need to use formal, neutral or informal language.


----------



## NMChico24

Polopino said:


> As Oscar Wilde quipped "We have really everything in common with America nowadays except, of course, language".



Tell me about it.  Just for the record, I actually appreciate British english over American english, with the exception of the inarticulate estuary accent.  That is akin to the worst that our "southerners" can muster.  Think "Cletus" on the Simpsons.  Forgive my American ignorance and sense of self-superiority, but you do watch the Simpson's there, right?


----------



## AR0129

NMChico24,

I cannot believe that you have used the expression "self-superiority" and "The Simpsons" in the same sentence! ha ha!


----------



## NMChico24

Well, everyone outside the EE.UU. assumes we consider ourselves better than everyone else, so it seemed appropriate.  Also, even as poor as the Simpsons are, they're wealthy beyond the wildest dreams of some sub-saharan africans, which furthers the stereotype of Americans being imperialist snobs... a stereotype our current unfortunate choice of President is helping to propogate.


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> Tell me about it. Just for the record, I actually appreciate British english over American english, with the exception of the inarticulate estuary accent. That is akin to the worst that our "southerners" can muster. Think "Cletus" on the Simpsons. Forgive my American ignorance and sense of self-superiority, but you do watch the Simpson's there, right?


what is the inarticulate estuary accent?


----------



## NMChico24

es un acento de los que viven en London que no tienen mucho dinero ni mucha educacion.  Por desgracia, es un esteriotipo.


----------



## iloveklimt

Oh , come on! we are losing the topic...
What is a inarticulate estuary accent?


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> es un acento de los que viven en London que no tienen mucho dinero ni mucha educacion. Por desgracia, es un esteriotipo.


ah, ok, thank you...


----------



## NMChico24

asi que es un esterertipo que todos los estadounidenses estan de acuerdo con las barbaries de la guerra inutil en Irak.


----------



## Polopino

NMChico24 said:


> Tell me about it. Just for the record, I actually appreciate British english over American english, with the exception of the inarticulate estuary accent. That is akin to the worst that our "southerners" can muster. Think "Cletus" on the Simpsons. Forgive my American ignorance and sense of self-superiority, but you do watch the Simpson's there, right?


"The Simpsons" is screened over here, but I don't watch it.


----------



## iloveklimt

ooooh, tenemos que hablar de política ahora? no tenemos ya bastante?


----------



## NMChico24

Well, I don't watch it much either.  Incidentally, it might amuse you (or not) to know that movies filmed in Ireland carry subtitles here just like movies made in a foreign language.


----------



## Sr. Moose

No creo que fuera tan intencional ni que quieras decir que se limita a los países no angloparlantes:

"English has emerged as the world's _lingua franca_ and makes communication possible among diverse nationalities."


----------



## NMChico24

Claro que sí tenemos bastante.  Disculpa   *pero me desvío del tema*


----------



## NMChico24

Sr. Moose said:


> No creo que fuera tan intencional ni que quieras decir que se limita a los países no angloparlantes:
> 
> "English has emerged as the world's _lingua franca_ and makes communication possible among diverse nationalities."



No one disputes the fact that Mandarin is the language spoken by the largest group of people alive today.  But English is the language of business, and there's no disputing that.  Spanish is a close 3rd to English, and savvy businesspeople should learn both languages.  But if you're going to pick an advantageous language to study, it's hands-down English.


----------



## Polopino

NMChico24 said:


> Well, I don't watch it much either. Incidentally, it might amuse you (or not) to know that movies filmed in Ireland carry subtitles here just like movies made in a foreign language.


I have the same problem with one or two of the regional accents here!


----------



## iloveklimt

Polopino said:


> I have the same problem with one or two of the regional accents here!


Which regional accents?


----------



## Polopino

iloveklimt said:


> Which regional accents?


Geordie, and some Scottish accents.


----------



## NMChico24

No te olvides de los "pikeys"


----------



## iloveklimt

Polopino said:


> Geordie, and some Scottish accents.


Ah, I thought you were talking about spanish regional accents...


----------



## NMChico24

No, pero el acento cubano y el de la republica dominicana (y de chile) pueden ser dificiles de entender.  Los mejores son de españa, méxico, y del pais de mis abuelos, argentina


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> No, pero el acento cubano y el de la republica dominicana (y de chile) pueden ser dificiles de entender. Los mejores son de españa, méxico, y del pais de mis abuelos, argentina


No estoy de acuerdo en lo de que el acento argentino es fácil de entender, a veces me cuesta muchoooooo entender las series argentinas que echan en la tele, y soy española...tienen incluso una forma especial de conjugar los verbos. De todas formas, tienen un forma de hablar realmente dulce, a los españoles nos encanta.


----------



## NMChico24

me encanta el voseo, pero más me encanta el ceceo


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> me encanta el voseo, pero más me encanta el ceceo


el ceceo solo se da en ciertas regiones de españa, en hispanoamérica no existe, no?


----------



## NMChico24

No, no existe aqui.  Por eso me encanta como suena.  Es la forma de pronunciar mas correcta en mi opinion.  Asi como prefiero el acento de inglaterra que el acento normal del EE.UU.


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> No, no existe aqui. Por eso me encanta como suena. Es la forma de pronunciar mas correcta en mi opinion. Asi como prefiero el acento de inglaterra que el acento normal del EE.UU.


No se si sabrás que el ceceo propiamente dicho se considera vulgar e inculto en españa? 
Hay personas ceceantes que se autocorrigen al hablar en publico o con personas no ceceantes.


----------



## NMChico24

claro que no soy de españa,  pero los españoles que les he encontrado utilizan el ceceo.  en esta parte del mundo se suena lo normal de ese pais.


----------



## NMChico24

ademas la banda La Oreja de Van Gogh usa el ceceo solamente.  Amaya Montero siempre canta con el ceceo en sus albumes.


----------



## iloveklimt

Uy, creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, Amaya Montero no cecea en absoluto...verás, ella es del norte y el ceceo solo se da en algunas partes del sur
Creo que lo estás confundiendo con la pronunciación correcta, plana, estándar del español de España...


----------



## NMChico24

pues yo abdico.  sos el experto del dialecto en españa.  tan solo fueron mis observaciones.


----------



## iloveklimt

NMChico24 said:


> pues yo abdico. sos el experto del dialecto en españa. tan solo fueron mis observaciones.


No hombreeee, yo no soy ningun*a *expert*a* ... 
Es mi pais, y lo conozco bien 
Pero eso que yo te he dicho, te lo puede decir cualquiera.


----------

